# Breast Exam under anesthesia



## obgyn390 (Nov 1, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has any ideas on how or if to bill for a breast exam under anesthesia?  Our patient had a hysteroscopy w/ endometrial ablation and a breast exam under anesthesia.  She does have a history of fibrocystic breast disease - but im still unsure of how to bill this or if i should?? Any thoughts?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bonzaibex (Nov 1, 2010)

There's no code for a breast exam under anesthesia.  You would bill out a regular E&M code with a 25 modifier for this portion of the service provided that day.

Becky, CPC


----------

